# 921 Receiving L2.74 - Discussion.



## boylehome

Well it looks like the 921 software is downloading. I'm looking for the EPG fix.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow

ditto.

release notes anyone?


----------



## David_Levin

boylehome said:


> Well it looks like the 921 software is downloading. I'm looking for the EPG fix.


Thanks for the update.

Of course the $999 question is can they implement the EPG fix without breaking something else in the process?


----------



## boylehome

David_Levin said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Of course the $999 question is can they implement the EPG fix without breaking something else in the process?


I've got my fingers crossed that it contains only fixes.


----------



## Skates

Receiving it here also - I'll let you know in a while...


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

Should've happened yesterday!


----------



## Grandude

At 21 of 29 right now. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## rdopso

11:15 am in Arizona.
It's coming down as I type -- hope this does the trick.

Thanks Dish!!!


----------



## boylehome

Well the download just finished it took about 42 minutes.

About 50 minutes to Up-and-Running. I checked the EPG and have the, "No Information" after the most current (now showing) program. PIP window said that OTA is unavailable for 7 minutes while the guide downloads. 
after the 7 minutes, I have a full 9 day EPG!

No Dish Home.

Don't see any changes yet.


----------



## Grandude

Download finished. 41 minutes 39 seconds.
Waiting now to see what happens next. No automatic reboot so far. 
I was at the watching the download screen and when it finished it said to power the receiver off to install the software.


----------



## Grandude

I gave up waiting for the automatic reboot and did a reboot with the power switch.
It went through its gyrations, installing the software and then did an automatic reboot and I am now running with 274. 
Guide is empty except for the current hour but expect it will take some time for it to get filled up.
I guess so far, I am thankful that my 921 is still working.
Brian


----------



## Grandude

9 day guide is back.
Brian


----------



## Ken Green

Downloaded and back up and running. My 9-day guide is back.
The guide came up with the no-info @ 48 hours. I left it sitting there, and about 10 minutes later, the full guide, all 9 days was back.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Please report back if the 9-day guide is gone!


----------



## Skates

from boylehome:



> I checked the EPG and have the, "No Information" after the most current (now showing) program. PIP window said that OTA is unavailable for 7 minutes while the guide downloads. After the 7 minutes, I have a full 9 day EPG!


That's exactly what happened with mine - and actually it only took about one minute for the 9-day guide to repopulate.


----------



## rdopso

L274 may have fixed the guide issue; I have nine days of guide for the first time in two weeks.


----------



## Michael P

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml
> 
> Should've happened yesterday!





> (from the link, emphasis added)Effective *Wednesday, March 8th, *Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.74 for the DVR 921 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L2.74 will be the valid software versions for the DVR 921.


The _announcement_ was yesterday - it spools today!

I hope it also fixes the stuck aspect ratio bug.


----------



## kmcnamara

My 921 has a 9-day guide right now (it's got L2.74). I'm going to reserve judgment for a couple of days.


----------



## penguin44

Same here, however this is the longest I have had the 9 day for in a long time.


----------



## Allen Noland

Here are the notes.

Here are the fixes listed for L2.74.

Support for purchase history display filtering
Improved local channel mapdown display for unsubscribed but available local channels
EPG enhancements
Closed Caption enhancements
Stuck aspect Ratio fix
Corrections for Timer/Recordings & DVR menus issues
Performance improvements
Video enhancements
User Interface enhancements
Software Download improvements


----------



## boylehome

Allen, those are some BIG fixes. Looking forward to seeing how they work.


----------



## David_Levin

Allen Noland said:


> Stuck aspect Ratio fix


:joy: 
Allen: Thanks for the release notes


----------



## Allen Noland

Please post any bugs you find in the Bug Report forum (as a poll).


----------



## ntexasdude

Wow, looks like Dish may be trying to do us right. Decisions, decisions. If the 921 gets fixed (although mine wasn't really broke) do I upgrade to a 622 or keep it and take my chances? The more I think about it, the $99 upgrade deal doesn't seem so bad. At least it's a chance to get the premier receiver for a small price.

Not sure I should ask this question here or another thread but here goes. Is there anything the 921 does that the 622 won't do? Would I lose any functionality by upgrading? (mpeg 4 and new channels notwithstanding)


----------



## lujan

ntexasdude said:


> Wow, looks like Dish may be trying to do us right. Decisions, decisions. If the 921 gets fixed (although mine wasn't really broke) do I upgrade to a 622 or keep it and take my chances? The more I think about it, the $99 upgrade deal doesn't seem so bad. At least it's a chance to get the premier receiver for a small price.
> 
> Not sure I should ask this question here or another thread but here goes. Is there anything the 921 does that the 622 won't do? Would I lose any functionality by upgrading? (mpeg 4 and new channels notwithstanding)


I've asked this question at least two times and have not gotten a definitive answer. The 921 has a two-hour buffer for pausing the broadcast. I don't know if the 622 has the same two-hour buffer. I heard that all of the newer receivers had only a one-hour buffer.


----------



## Rotryrkt

I too had to initiate the install by power button reset. I always check the display mode to see that it hasn't changed after an update. When I changed to 480p just to test it, I got a Warning dialog telling me my HD settings had changed and to hit a number key to save, otherwise the change would undo in 30...29...28 etc, seconds. Something new! Not necessary, but new. My guide is fixed. Hope all these "fixes" don't break something else. Picture still does not fill my screen on my RCA DLP via the DVI output. Been this way since L187. Guess they'll never get that fixed. Hopefully the 622 won't have the same issue for me if in fact I decide to take the "upgrade deal".


----------



## Allen Noland

The 622 only has a 1 hour buffer.


----------



## IowaStateFan

ntexasdude said:


> Is there anything the 921 does that the 622 won't do? Would I lose any functionality by upgrading? (mpeg 4 and new channels notwithstanding)


While the 921 won't record analog OTA it will tune them. The 622 doesn't do analog at all.


----------



## Michael P

> Improved local channel mapdown display for unsubscribed but available local channels


Could this possibly mean guide data for unsubscribed local stations??? (oh please, oh please, oh please)!

Maybe I'll finally be able to come down off my soapbox :bink:


----------



## Ken Green

ntexasdude said:


> Not sure I should ask this question here or another thread but here goes. Is there anything the 921 does that the 622 won't do? Would I lose any functionality by upgrading? (mpeg 4 and new channels notwithstanding)


I have both, since the 16th. I've yet to say about the 622, "gee, the 921 does that." To me, the speed and interface of the 622 is its biggest feature, closely followed by its added 3rd timer. It reminds me of the transition from the xx86 to Pentium chip processors.


----------



## jergenf

ntexasdude said:


> Wow, looks like Dish may be trying to do us right.The more I think about it, the $99 upgrade deal doesn't seem so bad. At least it's a chance to get the premier receiver for a small price.
> 
> Not sure I should ask this question here or another thread but here goes. Is there anything the 921 does that the 622 won't do? Would I lose any functionality by upgrading? (mpeg 4 and new channels notwithstanding)


The $99 deal for the 622 is really $299 with $200 rebate as a credit for returning a 921 or 942. Also the 622 is leased so there's a $6/month fee (guess they'll take that out of the $200 rebate they're holding).

The 622 does not have analog OTA tuner so you won't get the entire digital/analog lineup that you're getting with your 921. Don't think they supply a HDMI to DVI converter cable like they did with the 942.

It's a tough decision whether you want to give up your 921 for just $200 but based on what a tech rep said dish is refusing to reactivate 921/942 once they have been deactivated. You could use it as an extra OTA only DVR.


----------



## penguin44

It says user interface enhancement, what does that do? Besides the obvious of enhancing the user interface


----------



## bbomar

Allen Noland said:


> Here are the notes.
> 
> Here are the fixes listed for L2.74.
> .
> .
> Stuck aspect Ratio fix
> .
> .


The program guide seems fixed. Unfortunately, I have already encountered a stuck aspect ratio under L2.74 that required a reboot.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow

penguin44 said:


> It says user interface enhancement, what does that do?


you push menu-6-7 on the remote control while viewing an SD channel, say like the dish 500 congrats channel (9900) to see if there is a software upgrade available... then [select] the [DONE] and your previously SD defn screen is now left in stretched out mode.

i'm also Very Disappointed the [Resume] non-defaulting on returning to previously started programs has not been fixed, nor has the partial screen you get in the upper left hand corner after deleting a program you just finished viewing.


----------



## lujan

Allen Noland said:


> The 622 only has a 1 hour buffer.


Thanks Allen!


----------



## lujan

Rotryrkt said:


> I too had to initiate the install by power button reset. I always check the display mode to see that it hasn't changed after an update. When I changed to 480p just to test it, I got a Warning dialog telling me my HD settings had changed and to hit a number key to save, otherwise the change would undo in 30...29...28 etc, seconds. Something new! Not necessary, but new. My guide is fixed. Hope all these "fixes" don't break something else. Picture still does not fill my screen on my RCA DLP via the DVI output. Been this way since L187. Guess they'll never get that fixed. Hopefully the 622 won't have the same issue for me if in fact I decide to take the "upgrade deal".


I was not able to initiate the download after talking to two different CSR's. The first time I went to the "Download Software" screen it would say "download beginning" or something similar but then it would say that the elapsed time was over 5 hours. They had me do a power cord re-boot and we went back to the screen and it would say the same thing except the elapsed time was now only a few minutes. The CSR suggested I wait for an hour to see if the download would begin. I did, and nothing. I then called a second time after doing a front panel reset and checking. This time, the Software Download screen would say No Download Available. After doing several check switches after removing the satellite feeds and doing another power cord re-boot, the CSR finally said that we need to switch out the box. They are sending a new box out. The only thing we didn't try was doing a smart card re-boot. I wonder if that would have worked?


----------



## ebaltz

L274 crashed my 921, I lost everything, all saved information and recordings, caused a weird error screen to come up, I had to reboot like 4 times, redo a checkswitch and re-setup all my favotires, rescan locals. What a sucky thing, two weeks before I will be sending this POS back for a 622.

What is that new option when you select a program in the guide to setup a recording? What does it mean and do?


----------



## bobr

Well my 921 aspect ratio is stuck in stretch so I guess thats one problem not fixed


----------



## Ron Barry

Be sure to give it a hard reboot after the install if you guys have not done it. Always good to start with a clean slate.


----------



## moonhawk

One thing it fixed for me was the ability to play SD on the coax out simultaneously w/HD via DVI...a feature MIA since sometime last Summer.

Small compensation for wiping out all my recordings last night during a spontaneous reboot...some of which I hadn't watched yet.

ebaltz:

"...What is that new option when you select a program in the guide to setup a recording? What does it mean and do?..."

Mine has always done that...or were you being facetious?
__________________


----------



## ebaltz

moonhawk said:


> One thing it fixed for me was the ability to play SD on the coax out simultaneously w/HD via DVI...a feature MIA since sometime last Summer.
> 
> Small compensation for wiping out all my recordings last night during a spontaneous reboot...some of which I hadn't watched yet.
> 
> ebaltz:
> 
> "...What is that new option when you select a program in the guide to setup a recording? What does it mean and do?..."
> 
> Mine has always done that...or were you being facetious?
> __________________


No there is a new option under the Autotune, Reminder, VCR, etc... there is one for Auto/ext, what does that do?


----------



## moonhawk

ebaltz said:


> No there is a new option under the Autotune, Reminder, VCR, etc... there is one for Auto/ext, what does that do?


I don't know where the options you are referring to are...?


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Geoff Goodfellow said:


> nor has the partial screen you get in the upper left hand corner after deleting a program you just finished viewing.


This is annoying but not as bad as other bugs out there. I wonder if they realize that it's a bug since I've seen it for as long as I've owned the 921!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Michael P said:


> The _announcement_ was yesterday - it spools today!
> 
> I hope it also fixes the stuck aspect ratio bug.


I stand corrected. You're right!


----------



## Leroy

Allen 
Thanks for the release notes, it's nice to know what has been going on with the various fixes


----------



## joebird

I got home tonight, turned on the TV, and saw this (no lights on the front of the 921): Message 845 -- Receiver is in activity standby mode. Booting...

It sat this way for 10-15 minutes...I should have checked here first (didn't know an update was coming). I unplugged it, waited, then plugged it back in. Same message. Anyone else see this? I don't see any download progress for the update or anything -- just this message. I'm not sure how patient I can be...I've never seen this message before. Then again, apparently I have no choice.

Of course, I'm betting that my scheduled recordings didn't happen this evening. I have a feeling that it's been sitting there with this screen for hours. Is this normal?


----------



## joebird

It finally came back. Still at L273, though. Sure enough, the recordings didn't happen. Apparently it'd been that way for a while.


----------



## David_Levin

ebaltz said:


> No there is a new option under the Autotune, Reminder, VCR, etc... there is one for Auto/ext, what does that do?


It's probably for automatic realtime recording (over analog) to the pocket dish. Basically, the unit sends start/stop commands over the composite video line.

This has been discussed in the recent Charlie Chats (but I don't remember them saying which STB's would support it).


----------



## ntexasdude

Okay, here's my story. Got home last night and it's still at L273 but I did have the 9 day guide. I did a power cord reboot. It came back up after a few minutes and a message said "Installing new software, please wait". Took about 5 minutes and it installed fine and I was at revision L274. I immediately checked the 9 guide - rut row - only 1 hour guide showing. Waited a few more minutes and the guide finally repopulated to 9 days. Didn't check this morning so I don't know if it's still there.


----------



## David K

Rotryrkt said:


> I too had to initiate the install by power button reset. I always check the display mode to see that it hasn't changed after an update. When I changed to 480p just to test it, I got a Warning dialog telling me my HD settings had changed and to hit a number key to save, otherwise the change would undo in 30...29...28 etc, seconds. Something new! Not necessary, but new. .


Actually this is a very important fix for me and one I complained about to a CSR about two weeks ago when I called about the 9 day EPG problem. I use s-vid for SD and DVI for HD, when you shut down the 921 for the evening in SD mode, when it gets it's nightly reboot it changes the output res to 480p, and then the next day when you go to watch HD you had to pull up the menu and change it back to 1080i, a huge pain in the butt, but at least it let me know if I was getting the nightly reboot or not, if I didn't get the reboot it would be where I left it on 1080i. I had to remember to shut down in HD mode or check it every day, it's been this way since I've owned the 921. When I complained about it the guy said he had never heard of that problem but would report it to the engineers.

That dialog box prompting us to hit a # key to complete the changes fixed the problem, don't hit the button, nothing changes, so the nightly reboot can't change the setting anymore. GREAT WORK AROUND DISH!!!!! THANKS!!


----------



## IowaStateFan

This forum and thread have been pretty quiet today. Can I assume the L2.74 fixed most of the problems? I had to do a front panel reboot last night to get it installed, but from the little I played with it, it sure seemed more responsive. I haven't been home today to check, but are the problems pretty much gone?


----------



## socceteer

IowaStateFan said:


> This forum and thread have been pretty quiet today. Can I assume the L2.74 fixed most of the problems? I had to do a front panel reboot last night to get it installed, but from the little I played with it, it sure seemed more responsive. I haven't been home today to check, but are the problems pretty much gone?


I got home yesterday and checked to see if it was installed, it was, I did notice a problem with the screen ratio for about 15 seconds it corrected it self after I switched channels. Also I got the 9 day guide back and it was still there this morning. I have not noticed any other issues


----------



## Michael P

Other than losing 2 timers that were set before the new s/w installed, everythig seems to be o.k. (fingers crossed).

The 9-day guide was back and there was no aspect ratio problems (yet).

However I still have no OTA guide data 

Also another, lesser known bug still exists: Lock-up on audio channels.
I have Sky Angel. Whenever I listen to one of their ausio channels and then channel up or down the 921 just sits there with a blank stare for 25-35 seconds before changing channels, the same thing happens on an audio only subchannel I get OTA over one of my PBS channels


----------



## madbrain

Hi,



Michael P said:


> Other than losing 2 timers that were set before the new s/w installed, everythig seems to be o.k. (fingers crossed).
> 
> Also another, lesser known bug still exists: Lock-up on audio channels.
> I have Sky Angel. Whenever I listen to one of their ausio channels and then channel up or down the 921 just sits there with a blank stare for 25-35 seconds before changing channels, the same thing happens on an audio only subchannel I get OTA over one of my PBS channels


I reported this bug with the long delay to switch channels back last year . For me it happened with international channel 660 , which is audio only - Radio France Internationale . I got a response that the channel was low bitrate and the buffer in the 921 was too big, so it took a long time to fill. IMO that's not a good answer, and it is a bug that can technically be fixed. But I was told this problem would not be fixed - management decided not to.

I found this particularly egregious given that this was an a-la-carte subscription channel, not part of any base package ! It's not like it was an OTA channel and they could blame the stations or anything.

The way I fixed this problem was by unsusbscribing from channel 660 and all others - I cancelled Dish altogether in december. Now the 921 always switches channels promptly - between OTA channels, that is.


----------



## moonhawk

So you can use the 921 as a standalone OTA tuner?...Do any of the DVR features work when you do that, even when you are unsubscribed to Dish at all?


----------



## Ron Barry

If you wanted to do this. Your 921 would have to remained hooked up to a Dish Sat and you would loose all Local OTA guide info.


----------



## Redster

After 3 hard reboots, I still seem to be getting the wrong aspect ratio on my local OTA's . When I change channels around, they go into stretch mode,, the normal mode gives me black bars. During the olympics though it seemed okay. Wonder if it is how they are transmitting ?


----------



## UTFAN

9 day guide is back, "No information" is gone and no issues with aspect ratios.

We were close to deciding to go ahead and order a 622 on April 1, now we're not so sure. But this is the best our 921 has operated since we got it just over two years ago.

HOOK'EM!


----------



## Larry Caldwell

IowaStateFan said:


> This forum and thread have been pretty quiet today. Can I assume the L2.74 fixed most of the problems? I had to do a front panel reboot last night to get it installed, but from the little I played with it, it sure seemed more responsive. I haven't been home today to check, but are the problems pretty much gone?


It was certainly a major bug fix. For the first time since I got my 921, I can use the 720p scan rate that is my projector's native mode. I haven't switched to SD mode yet, but I'm going to burn several episodes of Austin City Limits to DVD this weekend, so I will find out how it handles switching resolution.


----------



## WildBill

David K said:


> That dialog box prompting us to hit a # key to complete the changes fixed the problem, don't hit the button, nothing changes, so the nightly reboot can't change the setting anymore. GREAT WORK AROUND DISH!!!!! THANKS!!


This work-around is not so great for me, since it screws up the macro commands I had set up to change output modes. It was complictaed and finicky before, now it is even more complicated. Haven't had time to re-program the remote yet to see if I can get it to work.

One man's pill is another man's poison!


----------



## boylehome

Since the software update to L274, my EPG has correct EPG data except for two of four OTA digital channels. As of today, our local CBS station has all NBC program data and NBC has the local program - no information. The EPG data for the LiL's is fine. I talked to advanced tech. support and we went through a good hour of resets, check-switches, etc. No help. This evening the 921 fails to record weekly events. I checked Menu - 7 and saw that what should have recorded is still listed at the top and the EPG shows the red dots for current recordings. 

Reboots of all types isn't helping.


----------



## David K

WildBill said:


> This work-around is not so great for me, since it screws up the macro commands I had set up to change output modes. It was complictaed and finicky before, now it is even more complicated. Haven't had time to re-program the remote yet to see if I can get it to work.
> 
> One man's pill is another man's poison!


I agree it's not for everyone, I use S-VID for SD for several reasons, one of which is so that I can output 480i to the TV and use my TV's scaler (stretch modes) which are much better than Dish's. The other is for easier macro programming, I hit "watch SD" and the remote changes the input on the TV to 3 and the output on the 921 to SD, when I hit "watch HD" it changes the input on the TV to 5 and the output on the 921 to HD. Simple enough. And I can also have the TV set up differently for SD and HD, what looks best for each. I can see how having the remote pull up menu's and change settings could be a challenge, but you should be able to add a # key to the macro to get it to work, but with the 921's unpredictable response to any remote, I can definitely see the challenge.


----------



## debpasc

My EPG is back and has been since the L2.74 hit. Also, when the EPG or the DVR list is up, the upper corner viewing screen now shows a small version of the whole screen rather than just the upper corner of whatever is on -- I don't recall when that had gone screwy but it was some time ago. So far, things are also recording as they should. I only have two issues left: 1. I'm still using the work-around Dish Tech gave me for early/missed timers (protect all recordings and set early/late start and end pads to zero) --I'm afraid to stop using it because the misfiring timers were such a mess, but I am missing the very end of The Shield each week, and 2. When the whole EPG mess started, my DVR Timer List moved to the end of my DVR programs recorded list. If I select Timers, nothing happens becasue all my timers are now listed with my recordings and are pretty hard to decipher. Bottom line, things are much better than they were, assuming everything stays fixed.


----------



## Gazoo

Something a few of us complained about a year ago has finally been fixed. They fixed the SD/HD button on the remote. In other words, holding it down will now cause the receiver to output in HD and SD, although HD is switched to 420p. So when swicthing back to HD, one still needs to use the menu and change back to 720p or 1080i. Anyway I like this since I don't have to stand at the receiver and hold down the SD/HD button. Makes it convenient for those of us that use both outputs at the same time for whatever reason. The original thread folllows:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43641


----------



## coop1

Is there a downside to operating in safe mode other than the obvious loss of HD resolution?


----------



## Ron Barry

Safe mode is not a supported operating mode and therefore has not been tested in this mode. if you were to call Dish tech support and start discussing features that did not work in safe mode, they most likely will ask you to switch to a supported mode and if the issue still occurs to call them back. 

In otherwords, safe mode was not designed for normal operation so I personally would not run the receiver in it.


----------



## debpasc

What is "Safe Mode" and how do I disable it? When I try to use PIP I get the message that PIP will not function in Safe Mode. Of course, there is nothing about Safe Mode in the manual. Also, if it is limiting my HD, I want to get out of it.


----------



## debpasc

Never mind. I think I just figured it out -- both HD and SD active -- i.e. lights on -- rather than one or the other. However, I get a "No Signal" message when I have the HD light on only, even if I'm on an HD station. Did my goofy installer screw up???????


----------



## DonLandis

Allen- 

Here is my list of bugs based on the official list of what was fixed-

"Video enhancements" doesn't work at all, still don't have 1394 output!

"Performance improvement" was not fixed. My 921 performs as it did before.

"User interface enhancement" still works like it did before, doesn't recognize my USB keyboard.

There wasn't any "software download improvement" that I could see either My downloads have always been good.


----------



## REK108

IMHO it is simply amazing that the five second jump ahead when starting slow motion bug was never addressed, I guess it never will. For me slow motion is one of the most used features when viewing action sports. This bug has been a daily source of extreme annoyance to me probably for over a year. Everyone has their priorities when it comes to bugs that need to be fixed, and my areas of concern are no more or no less important than others. But it does seems odd that bugs that affect far fewer people such as "Support for purchase history display filtering" and "Improved local channel mapdown display for unsubscribed but available local channels" get attention while a bug that affects a feature that is so universal such as slow motion is ignored.


----------



## Larry Caldwell

debpasc said:


> What is "Safe Mode" and how do I disable it? When I try to use PIP I get the message that PIP will not function in Safe Mode. Of course, there is nothing about Safe Mode in the manual. Also, if it is limiting my HD, I want to get out of it.


Safe Mode is when the 921 heats up both the SD and HD outputs at the same time. Pressing the HD/SD button on the remote should switch you to one or the other. If that doesn't work, press Menu>6>9 and select your desired output resolution. Do not press cancel, and confirm the new resolution when the prompt comes up. If the picture disappears, don't press any buttons, just wait a bit and the resolution will switch back to something you can watch. Pick a different resolution.


----------



## penguin44

New thing I noticed last night while taping The Daily Show. I have it set as a weekly timer. Padded 1/3 as usual. Now all recordings yesterday and the past few days have been padded 0/0.Then it changed back to 1/3. very odd.


----------



## rkh

Found one thing new on L274 that I really like. I don't have locals (why with no HDTV) so I have to set all my DVR timers for OTA manually. The OTA channels are at the end of the list of the channels on the timer set screen, so you always had to scroll through all the channels to get to them. I found out by accident the other night that you can now reverse scroll the channel list, thus immediately getting to the OTA channels. A small victory for 921 owners !?!


----------



## lujan

rkh said:


> Found one thing new on L274 that I really like. I don't have locals (why with no HDTV) so I have to set all my DVR timers for OTA manually. The OTA channels are at the end of the list of the channels on the timer set screen, so you always had to scroll through all the channels to get to them. I found out by accident the other night that you can now reverse scroll the channel list, thus immediately getting to the OTA channels. A small victory for 921 owners !?!


Another quick way to get to the channel is to enter the number directly. I thought you could always reverse scroll?


----------



## UTFAN

IowaStateFan said:


> This forum and thread have been pretty quiet today. Can I assume the L2.74 fixed most of the problems? I had to do a front panel reboot last night to get it installed, but from the little I played with it, it sure seemed more responsive. I haven't been home today to check, but are the problems pretty much gone?


It burns toast on one side. But the EPG is just fine.:lol:


----------



## lujan

lujan said:


> I was not able to initiate the download after talking to two different CSR's. The first time I went to the "Download Software" screen it would say "download beginning" or something similar but then it would say that the elapsed time was over 5 hours. They had me do a power cord re-boot and we went back to the screen and it would say the same thing except the elapsed time was now only a few minutes. The CSR suggested I wait for an hour to see if the download would begin. I did, and nothing. I then called a second time after doing a front panel reset and checking. This time, the Software Download screen would say No Download Available. After doing several check switches after removing the satellite feeds and doing another power cord re-boot, the CSR finally said that we need to switch out the box. They are sending a new box out. The only thing we didn't try was doing a smart card re-boot. I wonder if that would have worked?


Update: I received my 942 (yes, not 921) today. I guess E* has stopped shipping the 921 even as a replacement. I was mostly happy about the change even though I may only have it for a few weeks as I had planned on upgrading to the 622 once 4/1 is here. I have a few questions about this new receiver so I guess I will be looking at the 942 forum and not the 921 forum as I will be returning the 921 in the next few days.


----------



## welchwarlock

They FINALLY fixed the SD/HD followed by Page Up/Page Down bug! I have been waiting for 15 months for this to get fixed! Simply press SD/HD button followed by Page Up and you are in HD mode. Press SD/HD followed by Page Down and you are in SD mode. No more complicated macros, which worked like crap anyways!

WW


----------



## brettbolt

lujan said:


> I was not able to initiate the download after talking to two different CSR's. The first time I went to the "Download Software" screen it would say "download beginning" or something similar but then it would say that the elapsed time was over 5 hours. They had me do a power cord re-boot and we went back to the screen and it would say the same thing except the elapsed time was now only a few minutes. The CSR suggested I wait for an hour to see if the download would begin. I did, and nothing. I then called a second time after doing a front panel reset and checking. This time, the Software Download screen would say No Download Available. After doing several check switches after removing the satellite feeds and doing another power cord re-boot, the CSR finally said that we need to switch out the box. They are sending a new box out. The only thing we didn't try was doing a smart card re-boot. I wonder if that would have worked?


A similar thing happened with my 921. The power light blinked for several hours overnight while in standby mode (while trying to download L2.74). So I checked the software update screen and noticed that it kept restarting the download sequence, never getting all the way to 29. The L2.74 download would get part way through and then start over. 24 hours and a few cold boots later and it could never complete the download.


lujan said:


> The only thing we didn't try was doing a smart card re-boot. I wonder if that would have worked?


I did try a smart card re-boot and it didn't correct the problem.

Finally, I did a "Reset to factory defaults" and the 921 would no longer display video. I think the software was already corrupt before that, from all the failed download attempts. I called E* and they are replacing the 921.

I also


----------



## Rovingbar

welchwarlock said:


> They FINALLY fixed the SD/HD followed by Page Up/Page Down bug! I have been waiting for 15 months for this to get fixed! Simply press SD/HD button followed by Page Up and you are in HD mode. Press SD/HD followed by Page Down and you are in SD mode. No more complicated macros, which worked like crap anyways!
> 
> WW


I noticed this also. I was so excited. But now that I'm working with it I don't really like it. I can only toggle between 1080i and 480i. I wish it could go between 1080i and 480*p* for the 'SD' mode. Sure it isn't really SD, but the 480p looks so much better than 480i.

Sad in Dallas,
Jeff


----------

